# Difference between 19303 and 19304



## Teri Johnson (May 23, 2013)

Can any one tell me what the difference is between a simple mastectomy (19303) and a subcutaneous mastectomy (19304) ?


----------



## RainyDaze (May 29, 2013)

Hi Teri,

I was confused with these codes also, but I found a good resource.

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Article/Coding-Breast-Diseases-and-Surgery-Part-2.aspx

Our docs perform what they call "skin-sparring mastectomy".  The skin remains but all tissue including the pectoral fascia is excised.   I didn't know whether to code these as 19303 or 19304.  This article states that if the pectoral facia is removed but the skin remains to code as 19303.  If the skin remains and so does the pectoral facia code as a 19304.

Lori


----------



## tlivengo (Apr 17, 2014)

Was looking for the answer to Teri's question also and wanted to say Thank you Lori that was very helpful!


----------



## pwright3603 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks so much for this information, I really appreciate it!


----------



## dwalsh68 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

